

Scientists discover 8th basic color. But it's invisible, which is a bummer - indica
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-discover-eighth-colour-of-the-rainbow-9227765.html

======
dang
Please don't add your own commentary to titles. It's against the site
guidelines.

